# Christmas Humor



## debodun (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2016)

I like it!

_What kind of a sheet does the gingerbread man have on his bed?
_
_A cookie sheet!_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2016)

Santas not up to date on electronics.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 10, 2016)

Oldie but a goodie..


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2016)

These are all so funny. Thanks!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2016)

Rabbit robber.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 11, 2016)

Aww.. So easy to please. :love_heart:


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2016)

Bad idea....


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2016)

Doggone snow.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Carla (Dec 13, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 33972



Hahaha.  Yes, our wants can change as we get older! Funny!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2016)

Poor old Santa.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Doggone snow.



Hard to "dash" anywhere if you have to worry about your tummy dragging in the snow!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah, why!?!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2016)

I've always wondered about Rudolph.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2016)

Alright, knock it off.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2016)

Might have to try this.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2016)

ccccccccccc


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/lovewhatreallymatters/videos/1348376081851453/


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 26, 2016)

:lol1:


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2016)




----------

